# Best Battalion box for my money



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

Heretics,
I've been thinking about getting back into Fantasy battle. After a 4 year break I was wondering if any body knew the following. What is the best Battalion boxed set for your money. From what I can see it is OK. Our gaming group currently plays 40k exclusively, but as you know this can get a little old. So to spice things up I'm trying to get a few other guys into the Tale of 4 Gamers as a bit of an incentive. I'm pretty passive and like a few different armies. This will not be for competitive play, just friendly and will probably go with a theme for which ever army I pick. The few that I've figured out so far that I'm interested in are:

OK-I love the heavy hitters here and the conversion possibilities
Empire-I'd probably go with a heavy shooting force
HoC-Like the look of the Warriors and would probably have a lot of them.
WE-The Models in the new line really appeal to me.

So any recommendations on which Battalion I'd get the most out of my money?


----------



## Sigmar (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm fairly sure it's Ogre Kingdoms. I think that's the battalion boxed set that you save the most money on (someone asked a similar question on my forum or blog a while back and we all checked out the prices)

They are probably trying to encourage more people to take up the Ogres army, it's not that popular because people don't seem to like the models as much and... wait for it... it's probably the hardest army to win a battle with.

Personally, I love them


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

In the UK, Skaven seems like a petty good deal. But having just checked, Ogre Kingdoms is better. Wood Elves and Empire are less than Skaven. I've not seen a HoC battalion (although the UK websitre now has it as Warriors of Chaos). 

IIRC, you'll also need to buy a separate HQ unit as they're not in Battalions.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Ogre Kingdoms are easily the best deal cost wise .Although for the models you get the dwarf gives you a decent starting force if its cost as the main driving factor you should look at the whole range as a whole an all shooty Empire army can get expensive as can Skaven or Orc and Goblin. Brettonians, High Elves, Dwarf and Ogres a the cheapest options if done with planning for Chaos i'd wait until the new books and model range is released although you can safely expect the marauders and warriors to come in boxes of ten at an increased cost as the 40k Orks and most of the Undead seem too now.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

If it's straight cost you're looking at, then Battle for Skull Pass really has to be your starting point, doesn't it? More than 100 minis for that price is a better deal than most others I think.

BfSP & Dwarf or O&G battalion has to be better value than Rulebook plus Ogre Battalion, doesn't it?

uzzled cyclops:


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I'd say you are right Red Orc, although the box isn't to everyones taste due to the nature of the figs, and its only a good deal if you want one of those two armies, which I don't believe he does. But I'd certainly advise anyone looking at one of the two to consider Skull Pass as its one heck of a saving, especially if you can go dutch with someone and save even more cash.

As to the ones considered aye I'd agree Ogre Kingdoms is the best value, (well it is, GW's even been nice enough to work it out in a reccent WD :grin but also as a previous, I admit short term OK player, they are great fun to use, and if you like conversions its surprising how much you can do with them with a little patience and loads of green stuff.

Converting your own Man-eaters is very satisfying.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

when calculating the best battalion for its money consider these things :

- how much money will i save?
- how many models / troops types are there?
- what vairety of troops are there?
- is it more of a ' booster set ' e.g. used to expand and existing force ?, or is it a great starting force?

when taking these things into consideration then i would say the skaven, orgres or empire box, although a unit of 10 state troops is pointless , they should of scraped the pistolliers and given you 10 more


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

Okay after a discussion on another forum I'd like to add Tomb Kings into the mix. From what I hear they are a decent starting point for the army. The models are good looking (Settra being my favorite).
As stated in the OT I'm passive when it comes to which army. This is due to the fact that I'm going to be heading this project up if it takes off. I'm the captain of our local club and it only seems fitting that the responsibility falls on my shoulders. The only speed bump I'm going to run into is selling it to the other guys. Hence the Tale of Four Gamers. 

Please keep the input coming so that I can pass it on to my Grot Underlings.

Thanks!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

if your doing it as a tale of 4 gamers style then you also need to look at how much will the whole army cost any horde army will be expensive demons can be cheap as a whole really any army that has expensive in points troops like elves or demons or ogres are good as the army will be small thus cheaper the only real exeption to this is dwarves as all their best troops (ironbreakers hammerers and slayers) plus half their warmachines are metal and really expensive


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

If you haven't bought anything by now I'd suggest waiting for the Dark elf release soon. There eould more than likley be a money saving box coming out with them. Same as the high elf army box


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Ignore the amount of MODELS you get for your money for a moment.

Consider the amount of ARMY you get for your money. Add a character to your ogre battallion and you have basically a legal 1000 point army. None of the other battalion sets provide this.

My opinion is to just get what you want though. Don't worry about how much your saving. You arn't saving any money if you end up with an army you don't want.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Best thing is to go through the GW website and check out the storylines, models etc. and see what you like.


----------

